# temporary thanksgiving transplant from Texas



## Pinecone (Oct 6, 2010)

coming in with family week of Nov 21 through weekend. old hand at fishing galveston, tx bay and beach areas. know nothing about pensacola. staying out on the pensacola beach front. LOVE to flounder fish but will cast at anything I can reach from the bank. 

anybody wanna help a brother out with some info and suggestions? I've got several days and am bringing at least a rod a day


----------



## 84flyer (Mar 24, 2010)

I have been out of town alot for the last several months due to my job but, having lived in p-cola for much of my 26 years. I would sugest a gold hook/ pompano rig right now gulf side, both for pomps and redfish. I have caught dozens (sometime none, reds/pomps). During most of my trips in the fall. Usually I catch many reds and a few pomps this time of year(fall run). Try going close to the pass using sand fleas. Come on P-cola we need all the outside help we can get in today's economic times. Unfortunatly I didnt become a PFF member until I left but will become a much more active member when I come back. Penty of fish to go around. The more we help anyone visiting P-cola the more likly they are to come back.


----------



## 84flyer (Mar 24, 2010)

And the above post was in no way meant as disrespectfull to PFF. I have never seen a fishing forum that can at all compare to the helpfullness that I have seen several mambers on this forum give to others. Just trying to help out some new folks to our area.


----------



## outoftowner (Oct 10, 2010)

I am on the same boat, just looking for current advice on how to catch fish near Perdido key. Is there anything I can do after dark. I can't get to the water before dark because of work. Any help would be great.


----------



## Pinecone (Oct 6, 2010)

hadnt even considered pompano - we dont get many of those in the Texas surf. but i'm itching to try it now. thanks for the tips.

if anyone has some free time Thanksgiving week, let me know and let's go find some fish. we're staying in one of the beachfront hotels and I'll have time on and off Wed/Thurs and a solid day Friday. I'll be out there every chance I get - come show me how it's done!

kevin


----------

